# radish greens



## james1974 (Feb 5, 2013)

Every tortoise i ever had don't eat the red radish but just love the radish leaves.....So i buy a bunch for a dollar the vegetable goes and the green stays..just sometimes hard to find them fresh...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2013)

So you don't eat the radish yourself? My tortoises are not too fond of radish greens.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 5, 2013)

My stars LOVE radish greens! Can't get enough. My other torts, not so much. They'll eat it if its there, but they don't attack it like the stars do. I buy the radishes at the grocery store and grow my own greens. I've never tried giving them the red radish part since its usually buried. Personally, I don't like the taste of radishes. I don't know how anyone, torts or humans can eat them.


----------



## james1974 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah my Greeks love them greens but me or the torts can't stand the red veg...




Jacqui said:


> So you don't eat the radish yourself? My tortoises are not too fond of radish greens.



What kind of torts do you have?


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 7, 2013)

We had a group of russian tortoises at one of the stores for a while that liked radishes... a LOT. And I mean a lot. To the point where they'd pick it out of the greens to the extent of dying all their urates bright pink.

I was still new to LLL at the time and I remember being extraordinarily confused when I soaked them and they all passed pink urates. Thought I must have done something horribly wrong! Nope, just lots of radishes.

-Jen


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2013)

LLLReptile said:


> We had a group of russian tortoises at one of the stores for a while that liked radishes... a LOT. And I mean a lot. To the point where they'd pick it out of the greens to the extent of dying all their urates bright pink.
> 
> I was still new to LLL at the time and I remember being extraordinarily confused when I soaked them and they all passed pink urates. Thought I must have done something horribly wrong! Nope, just lots of radishes.
> 
> -Jen



That is really funny. Most humans don't like them, I can't imagine a tort liking them so much. Got to ask. Did you fess up about the pink urates, or did you keep quiet in fear of losing your job


----------



## james1974 (Feb 7, 2013)

LLLReptile said:


> We had a group of russian tortoises at one of the stores for a while that liked radishes... a LOT. And I mean a lot. To the point where they'd pick it out of the greens to the extent of dying all their urates bright pink.
> 
> I was still new to LLL at the time and I remember being extraordinarily confused when I soaked them and they all passed pink urates. Thought I must have done something horribly wrong! Nope, just lots of radishes.
> 
> -Jen



That's funny Jen. Pink urates mine just eat the green tops.


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 8, 2013)

I grow some radish green for my tortoise. It grow very fast, I put my tortoise in the pot, until they get full. However, I am not sure if eat too much will cause some problem. I just want them be happy, and can be healthy.


----------



## bigsteaks (Feb 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> LLLReptile said:
> 
> 
> > We had a group of russian tortoises at one of the stores for a while that liked radishes... a LOT. And I mean a lot. To the point where they'd pick it out of the greens to the extent of dying all their urates bright pink.
> ...



We have a great Russian named Tank. He is a moody little guy but when we put radishes in his table he eats the greens and the red veggie part and loves the rest of his day. We switch his food up every few days so he doesnt get bored. When radish day comes back around its like pizza day for you and me!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 12, 2013)

That's funny! Radish day=pizza day


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am going to plant some radishes to feed my tort the greens and I eat the radish. I love them. But then again I am weird. LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 12, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> I am going to plant some radishes to feed my tort the greens and I eat the radish. I love them. But then again I am weird. LOL



Are you going to try some of the pretty mixed colored ones or just the normal red ones or white ones?


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to plant some radishes to feed my tort the greens and I eat the radish. I love them. But then again I am weird. LOL
> ...



Probably just the red ones, I have never seen plants for the white ones in my area and I have never heard of multi-colored ones.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.burpee.com/product/categ...&facetTrail=&sort=default&_requestid=11844883


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you Jacqui!


----------

